
News: Matomo Analytics for WordPress Beta Has Launched - matomo
https://matomo.org/blog/2019/10/matomo-analytics-for-wordpress-beta
======
matomo
Now you can get a fully functioning Matomo in seconds with the new Matomo
Analytics for WordPress plugin.

We're calling all beta testers, WordPress website owners and people interested
in web analytics. We'd love if you were one of the first to try it. Your
feedback is greatly appreciated!

Please let us know how it's working for you :D

